# Ringtones



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Howdie people! A silly thread here.

How does your cellphone ring? Do you dare exploit the classics as ringtones?

Previous ringtones of mine were:

The glockenspiel introduction and slave chorus from Die Zauberflöte.
Assorted bombastic sections of the final movement of Shostakovich's first cello concerto (Rostropovich, of course)
Marc-André Hamelin's Irritation Waltz (a tiny work composed after the infamous Nokia default ringtone)
The fanfare after Mercutio's death from Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet
Juliet as a young girl, from the same work.
The two voice fugue from Bach's E minor toccata.
The Rhine motive from Siegfried's journey through the Rhine (just the ondulating arpeggios), from Glenn Gould's piano transcription.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey, Sr. M!: It's a great time for a silly thread (or at least a thread that's not _unintentionally_ silly)

My wife uses a rendering of Satie's _Gymnopedie 3_ as a ring-tone. I like it for its "sorting" ability... a few might recognize the tune, but not one person in several hundred would be able to cite the piece and composer.

I was once on public transit when I heard a girl's ring-tone activate... it was Smetana's _Moldau_. I asked her if she knew what that was. She said "no." When I let her know, she said blankly "Oh, I don't know anything about all that... I just picked it 'cause it sounded nice." So much for that conversation...


----------



## Amy (Aug 3, 2006)

I have King's College choir singing Thomas Weelkes 'Hosanna to the Son of David' for texts and a nice medieval shawm piece performed by David Munrow's Early Music Consort for calls! Aww, it's so cool how you say 'cell-phone'- reminds me of the movies...


----------



## Aigen (Jul 30, 2007)

Exploiting the classics shamelessly on my phone: Pa, pa, pa, pa, pa...


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Amy said:


> Aww, it's so cool how you say 'cell-phone'- reminds me of the movies...


A collateral effect of working two years in globalization's lastest goal: customer service outsourcing for a prepaid cellphone company that works for the USA domestic market.


----------



## Amy (Aug 3, 2006)

Aye but in England we say 'mobile'


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

So many here use the alla-turca and the opening of the 40th in their mobiles/cell-phones (we use both terms here ). But all those tones are yucky...worse than when played with an electronic keyboard. My father's has quite a few including Habanera, Bach's 1st Cello suite (sounds disco-like), Mendelssohn's VC opening (labeled as 'Verdi'), which sounds like a carol. I don't have a classical tune as a ringtone because I don't have a cell-phone.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

opus67 said:


> But all those tones are yucky...worse than when played with an electronic keyboard.


Definitely. That's why I make my own mp3 ringtones, ripping cd tracks and selecting fragments.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Manuel ...

Thanks for livening up the air with a little humor today ... 

I've got several nice tunes on my LG mobile ... one I use most is the Pachelbel Canon in D. 
Fur Elise is also available, but I have groan (deliberate mispelling) to loathe that piece after playing it as a young piano student year after year ... lol


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

I have Grieg's _Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, part 3 "Anitra's Dance"_


----------

